# Problem mit bootsplash und splash=silent

## Fibbs

Hi schon wieder.

Da es hier um ein anderes Problem geht, welches ich aus eigener Kraft auch nicht lösen konnte, hier nochmal ein neuer Thread:

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, framebuffer mit dem VESA-Treiber auf meiner Nvidia GeForce MX 200 zu installieren, anschließend bootsplash gemerged, den Kernel angepasst, aus /usr/share/bootsplash die initrd-1280x1024 nach /boot kopiert, und folgende zwei Zeilen in meiner grub.conf angepasst:

kernel /boot/bzImage.7 root=/dev/hda7 apm=off hdd=ide-scsi vga=794 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

Soweit alles spitze, allerdings wird nur der "normale" Splashscreen angezeigt, und nicht der silentscreen.

dmesg bringt mir unter vielen anderen folgende Zeilen:

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 75071 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

Ist also der Framebuffer "zu klein" für das silent splash image? Kann ich den Framebuffer "vergrößern"? Kernel-Parameter? Oder wie kann das gehen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für interessante Antworten!

----------

## rincewind

Hallo !

Wie ist denn deine Rechnerkonfiguration ?

Ich errinnere mich an zwei ursachen aus dem englischen thread die diese fehlermeldung produzieren, 

1. mehr als 1 gig ram der bootsplash patch kommt nicht mit dem ram patch klar

2. geforce grafkard und im kernel nvidia framebuffer aktiviert.

zu 1. ist solange ich das verfolgt habe nicht gelöst.

zu 2. im kernel nur vga framebuffer support aktivieren 

gruss rince

----------

## Fibbs

Hmmmm...

ich habe "nur" 512 MB RAM, und eine Geforce-Graka habe ich zwar, allerdings hab ich im Kernel nur den Vesa-Treiber aktiviert, sollte also an den zwei von Dir genannten Punkten nicht liegen...

Noch Ideen?

----------

## daemonb

meine grub config:

title=Gentoo

root=(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.4.20ck6 root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 video=vesa:1024x768@72,mtrr splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

Sieht irgendwie anders aus, aber funktioniert.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## Fibbs

Um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen, habe ich folgendes ausprobiert:

Zunächst ist mir aufgefallen, dass die bei mir auf dem gleichen Rechner installierte SuSE sehr wohl mit dem bootsplash im Silentmode funktioniert, bei gleichen Einstellungen in der grub.conf. Also habe ich die initrd von meiner gentoo-Installation auf die SuSE kopiert, um zu sehen, ob es am initrd liegt. Unter SuSE kann ich den gentoo-Bootsplash im silentmode nutzen, also ist das initrd in Ordnung. Bleibt nur noch der Kernel, an dem es liegen könnte.

Ich habe also den SuSE-Kernel in mein gentoo kopiert, und gentoo mit SuSE-Kernel gebootet, auch hier funktioniert der splash silent.

Anschließend habe ich mir die aktuelle Kernelconfig aus /proc/config.gz entpackt, die gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 unter /usr/src nach linux-2.4.20-suse kopiert, im Makefile die Versionsextension von -gentoo-r5 auf -suse geändert, anschließend meine config aus dem /proc nach /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-suse/.config kopiert und ein make oldconfig durchgeführt. So habe ich quasi den gentoo-Kernel aus den gentoo-sources mit SuSE-Konfiguration gebaut. Module ebenfalls installiert, und damit gebootet.

Ergebnis: Gleiche Meldung wie bereits im ersten Post, der Bootsplash geht, aber eben wieder nicht im Silent-Modus.

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es an den gentoo-sourcen liegt, dass sich vielleicht irgend ein von den gentoo-Leuten engebauter Patch nicht mit dem bootsplash verträgt oder dass SuSE irgendeinen Patch in seinen Sourcen hat, den die gentoo-sources nicht hat?

Kann mir jemand helfen, Licht in diese Sache zu bringen?

----------

## dark_red

hab das selbe problem hier. allerdings hab ich das nvidia fb zeugs im kernel. werd es gleich ohne ausprobieren... 

du bist nicht allein (nicht, dass dir das helfen würde...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Fibbs

Ich glaube, das Thema ist erledigt, es funktioniert nicht mit den gentoo-sourcen.

Meine Erfahrung hat ebenfalls gezeigt, dass z. B. mit den Vanilla-Sourcen der Bootsplash im Silentmodus einwandfrei funktioniert, bei gleichen Kerneleinstellungen.

Vielleicht wird das ja in einer neuen gentoo-sourcen-Version ausgebügelt sein.

Siehe auch diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=415245#415245

Gruß,

_Salsero_

----------

## Bullitt

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

>  es funktioniert nicht mit den gentoo-sourcen.

 

hatte gestern auch mal die Geschichte mit'm bootsplash und silent mode ausprobieren wollen, hat aber auch nie hin gehauen, egal wie meine grub.conf aussah. Dann der Tip von dir mit dem 'bug' in den gentoo-sources, dann hab ich die xfs-sources verucht und siehe da, auf Anhieb lief der Silent-Modus (fast) ohne Probleme.

Und nun zu meinem Anliegen: Woran könnte es liegen dass der Ladebalken nicht lädt ? ? [img:ce7d3a43e6]http://home.t-online.de/home/bullitt667/smilies/data/uglyconfused2.gif[/img:ce7d3a43e6]

thx

bullitt

----------

## haggi

Hi _Salsero_,

bei mir läuft der Bootsplash mit den gentoo-sources. Schau mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54382&highlight=splash+fit

die änderung in der vesafb.c haben bei mir funktioniert. 

Hey Bullitt hier ein link für dein Problem mit der Progress bar: http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/

MfG

Haggi

----------

